# VERY dodgy horse seller, Warwickshire



## Yeoman1 (28 April 2009)

A little while ago, my mother posted on here about a horse that she had purchased from the yard she stabled another horse at. She paid for the horse, had it chipped, got the passport etc, but when she decided to leave the yard owner (and seller of the second horse) said that she couldn't take the horse with her, that she could only have the horse she'd originally brought to the yard.
It all got very nasty, the Police had to be involved etc. Her tack was vandalised, they left the original horse in a dire state (didn't feed it while they were holding it 'hostage' etc) and were generally very threatening. Eventually, they gave my mother her original horse, most of what was left of her tack and the money back for the horse they'd 'sold.'
The Police have told me that this family have done the same thing several times to people in recent years; they tried to extort more money out of my mother but apparently have done the same in the past. These people are actively selling horses from their Warwickshire yard and are also posing as a 'DEFRA Registered' horse transport business. DEFRA have never heard of them.
My reason for posting is that I don't want anyone to go through the heartache and anguish that I saw my mother go through because of these people. I know these people are advertising regularly in Horse and Hound so there is a danger it could happen again.
If anyone wants any details about this, please PM me and I will give you their details. I am quite happy to arrange to talk directly to anyone who is concerned they might be about to inadvertently deal with these people. You don't have to take my word for it; I will happily give you the contact details of several others who've had dealings with this family but I'd just rather nobody else suffered like my mother and her horse has.
On the face of it they are very respectable, nice people. However, their catalogue of dealings with the police is immense; they have a history of being intimidating and threatening and on the wrong side of the law.


----------



## cluedo (28 April 2009)

I remember reading a post from someone else who had had the same dealings and problems with these people.  They also held the horse 'hostage'.  I don't think they posted the outcome though.


----------



## fatpiggy (29 April 2009)

If the police know they have a history of this, why hasn't a case file been passed to CPU ???  GMP have been putting up signs saying we are listening to you and other propaganda - and they wonder why people have absolutely no faith in them.


----------



## Yeoman1 (29 April 2009)

I asked them the same question; the reason is, when push comes to shove they offer to refund the purchaser meaning the Police don't have enough grounds for a successful prosecution. However, they don't refund the cost of the livery over that period etc and make it incredibly difficult to get a refund.
The Police are pretty weak on it. I was sorely tempted to go and take the horse back using other means - I even had a plan to do it, 6 people ready to assist, a horse box etc but my parents asked me not to. I wish I had ignored them and if I had known how weak the police were, I would have done. If I heard of anyone having a similar issue with these people again, I would happily get the horse out for them using whatever means necessary.


----------



## fatpiggy (30 April 2009)

How true. Only to happy to proscute you for taking a bit out of an apple while waiting at the traffic lights though. Or allow people to be kicked to death for standing up to gobby youths, who are well-known to the police but get away with antisocial behaviour time and time again.

Best thing you can do about these "dealers" is to mention their name and your story to every single person you can think of. Word does get around and people love to gossip!


----------



## Yeoman1 (1 May 2009)

Totally agree fatpiggy and that is what I'm doing - the more I can publicise this, I will. Buying a horse is not just a financial issue, its an emotional one as well, which is why I am so concerned at what these people could put others through if they're not stopped.
My parents are both retired and so the intimidating and threatening behaviour they experienced had a dramatic effect on them. It's a bit different for me, I'm in my late 20's and not so easily worried, so I feel a responsibility to try and stand up to them and stop others having the same trouble.


----------



## brighteyes (4 May 2009)

You could name and shame - indirectly of course  
	
	
		
		
	


	









Sorry to hear the story both for your mother and the poor horse


----------

